# AGFA SNAPSCAN 1212p meldet Softwareproblem



## Batu (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo! Mein AGFA SCAN 1212p lief über ein Jahr lang problemlos unter WIN 98 SE.
Irgendwann kam Meldung 

 Einige Programmkomponenten fehlen.  Bitte installieren Sie die Anwendung mit dem richtigen Scanner.

Habe Festplatte neu formatiert, öfters Software neu installiert.Scanner entfernt. Es kommt immer die selbe Meldung. Am ganzen System wurde nichts verändert. Ist immer noch WIN 98 SE mit der selben Hardware.

Wie gesagt Meldung kam irgendwann plötzlich. Alles neu zu installieren bringt nichts.

Im Geräte Manager steht AGFA SNAPSCAN 1212_2

Wer weiß Rat? Im Voraus besten Dank
Batu


----------



## cavessa (26. Februar 2004)

Hatte mal den gleichen Scanner...

Lade mal die Software bei agfa.de runter.


----------



## Batu (28. Februar 2004)

Besten Dank für den Tipp Cavessa. Hat geklappt.

Gruß Batu


----------

